# Underweight, diet and health problems ruled out



## CGallo (Jan 19, 2018)

My one year old is underweight. All of his ribs and spine are visible standing or sitting. He is on a high protein (30%) high fat (20%) food. He is always hungry but when I up his food intake, he vomits it up or pops it out. He has a clean bill of health from the vet... no worms, etc. He’s getting appropriate exercise. Not sure where to turn next. Help!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While most don't recommend it.
Adding a little of our food from the table, always added weight to mine.
These pups go through grown spurts, and get thin, and lanky.

You might also consider feeding multiple meals a day, or making some satin balls


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

What are you feeding him? Sounds like a change is in order.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

we had a similar issue when he was around 1. vet advised increase gradually his food and not watch the label on the package. also added a piece of a la nature cooked and baked salmon on the weekends to this dinner (on top of his usual amount of kibble, stuffed in a kong).got also goat milk and goat kefir to help sorting his stomach. all these helped, he built beautiful lean muscles, rips only show when he is working and does not have loose stool or vomiting anymore. i feed him twice since he turned 6 month and for a year i gave a little snack (i.e. goat kefir) at midday for him. he competes in several dog sports now, and has an incredible stamina, he is 23 months old. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

CGallo said:


> My one year old is underweight. All of his ribs and spine are visible standing or sitting. He is on a high protein (30%) high fat (20%) food. He is always hungry but when I up his food intake, he vomits it up or pops it out. He has a clean bill of health from the vet... no worms, etc. He’s getting appropriate exercise. Not sure where to turn next. Help!


Have you tried dividing his meals into two feedings (morning and evening)? Some dogs can't handle huge meals and may need to be fed smaller meals.


----------

